# Aspen iRecord



## npm

Anyone else being asked to sign up with this? Just received email from one of my nationals that this will be industry standard. 

Thanks for any input


----------



## cover2

npm said:


> Anyone else being asked to sign up with this? Just received email from one of my nationals that this will be industry standard.
> 
> Thanks for any input


 There are no standards in this industry:lol:


----------



## PropPresPro

npm said:


> Anyone else being asked to sign up with this? Just received email from one of my nationals that this will be industry standard.
> 
> Thanks for any input


 
MCS thinks because it is their policy that makes it an industry standard? lol


----------



## rjmalibo

There are other nationals requesting checks through Aspen as well. I think there is some link/relationship with NAMFS.


----------



## WES1

It`s definitely the ol Eric Miller sell out. I believe MCS and Corelogic are going to this....
More liabilities on the backs of contractors.....


----------



## npm

PropPresPro said:


> MCS thinks because it is their policy that makes it an industry standard? lol


It wasn't MCS on my end but the email stated from my national that they meet with 6 other nationals that all want to start using it. 

I think Wells Fargo is driving this train imo


----------



## Coos-NH

It's NAMFS latest cure for the "Bad Contractor". Remember, there are no bad companies in NAMFS, just sub-contractors who can't be trusted. It was rolled out, as I understand, with a cost of $65 per BC. I believe company owner's are also being asked to submit for anyone they sub to as well. It's going to be a profitable endeavor I'm sure and also offer some damage control. One company on Linkedin said that an Order Mill wanted them to pay over $100 per background check. Let's see $65 for a background check, $20 for the grass cuts, pay in 45 to 60 days (if at all) and the pride of being a business owner! :thumbup:


----------



## GoingsPP

I was told it was being pushed by Wells Fargo as well. However that other Nationals were getting on the wagon with it for all their clients and such.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Actually I think it is one of the better ideas.*

It is transferable to multiple clients AMS has their own branding of it as contractor advantage, it is however the same thing after I searched it. It was only $25 through them, I see it priced higher for other clients. I am not a fan of background checks in general, they are however the norm in just about everything we do these days, at least with this one I can just send the results to any of the nationals I might want to accept work from, and maybe use as a credential. Now, if only there were a national client worth taking on.


----------



## npm

I pass my background checks with all my clients. It seems to be more then just background checks. It's seems to be getting coded photos also. It almost appears to be a universal tracking account of us( the contractor). The site states about uploading photos to they're "cloud" . Namfs and we'll a are driving the train. Should see who owns the company. 

I remember working for a preservation company before you were required to have E & O insurance. Namfs was the promoter of that from my understanding.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Just got this email from a national and they state in the email that I MUST be registered by March 17th 2014.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just got this email from a national and they state in the email that I MUST be registered by March 17th 2014.


After the 17th no wells fargo unless your signed up,


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> After the 17th no wells fargo unless your signed up,


Well aye steady was April 24th and that was when I received the email. I'm not good at cubicle monkey math but March 17th was 1 month and 7 days prior to when I received the email. 

Have you signed up? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## GoingsPP

So that wonderful new Red and White full sheet sticker we are suppose to use for all Wells Fargo Secures has a place at the bottom for a Contractor Number so I asked which number they wanted, they want our ABC Number to be put there. 

The dates of requirement of having this done has ranged the gambit through the companies I work for from March 21st to April 15th yet during the time I was not ABC (Aspens Background Check thing number they require) verified I never once lost being asked if I could do core logic or mcs jobs, which I found interesting.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Well aye steady was April 24th and that was when I received the email. I'm not good at cubicle monkey math but March 17th was 1 month and 7 days prior to when I received the email.
> 
> Have you signed up? What are the pros and cons?


I wasn't given a choice about signing up, even thought all my contractors and a me did Back Ground Checks last year. LPS hit me with this 2 months ago, even thought i stopped work with them in Nov. They still keep me active and i get those emails every damn day, and a phone call from our RM every so often. 

But NFR asked me to sign up 2 weeks ago, gave me no choice in the matter, but because of LPS and me signing for them i was carried over, so its a one time thing. Once your in the the system it carries over to other company's. 

Pro's is it accepted by all Nationals and regionals, it data bases all contractors and vendors, clients. Watch dogs all and auto updates on convictions on a daily or weekly basis, sending out reports to clients of convictions. This is coming down as the new Government mandate not from banks. Even thought you may hear different, Frank-Dodd banking bill contained the provisions for the servicing of all Gov backed loans. The next step will be all employees,contractors,will have to be in the system. Its going to push the illegals out of the system. 


Con's its going to push the small mom and pop out of business, litigation is the flavor of the day, your gonna pay or you don't play. As of now the IRS is allowing a max of 30k right off on day labor, its going to put a end to that as well. Might as well invest in some nice suits your going to need it.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Well aye steady was April 24th and that was when I received the email. I'm not good at cubicle monkey math but March 17th was 1 month and 7 days prior to when I received the email.
> 
> Have you signed up? What are the pros and cons?


Forgot to mention that some "High Up Desk Jockey" At BB&T pulled all of the work from NFR and gave it to LPS on Monday. And a lot of the lower end are not happy about it at all.

LPS was forced to hire a Regional to cover my territory when i pulled out and its not going so well either. got a call from desk jockey yesterday..his personal cell phone. not is office phone...LoL.


----------



## thanohano44

Zuse said:


> I wasn't given a choice about signing up, even thought all my contractors and a me did Back Ground Checks last year. LPS hit me with this 2 months ago, even thought i stopped work with them in Nov. They still keep me active and i get those emails every damn day, and a phone call from our RM every so often.
> 
> But NFR asked me to sign up 2 weeks ago, gave me no choice in the matter, but because of LPS and me signing for them i was carried over, so its a one time thing. Once your in the the system it carries over to other company's.
> 
> Pro's is it accepted by all Nationals and regionals, it data bases all contractors and vendors, clients. Watch dogs all and auto updates on convictions on a daily or weekly basis, sending out reports to clients of convictions. This is coming down as the new Government mandate not from banks. Even thought you may hear different, Frank-Dodd banking bill contained the provisions for the servicing of all Gov backed loans. The next step will be all employees,contractors,will have to be in the system. Its going to push the illegals out of the system.
> 
> 
> Con's its going to push the small mom and pop out of business, litigation is the flavor of the day, your gonna pay or you don't play. As of now the IRS is allowing a max of 30k right off on day labor, its going to put a end to that as well. Might as well invest in some nice suits your going to need it.



This ain't pushing any illegals out. I'd say most crews in Ca, AZ, NV, TX and note have illegal labor.


----------



## Coos-NH

Let's not forget that Aspen Grove Solutions is a company based in Ireland. It will be interesting to see where their collected data winds up....


----------



## Zuse

thanohano44 said:


> This ain't pushing any illegals out. I'd say most crews in Ca, AZ, NV, TX and note have illegal labor.


What they hope-for and Try to mandate are not the realities of the industry.

Part of these mandates stem from what happened in Florida with SG and LPS with illegals going into homes they had no order to go into.

Will these mandates fix it, i seriously don't think sooo...like putting lip stick on a pig. its still a pig. 

Vain attempt to fix a out of control broken system, but that being said it is an attempt.


----------



## cover2

Zuse said:


> What they hope-for and Try to mandate are not the realities of the industry.
> 
> Part of these mandates stem from what happened in Florida with SG and LPS with illegals going into homes they had no order to go into.
> 
> Will these mandates fix it, i seriously don't think sooo...like putting lip stick on a pig. its still a pig.
> 
> Vain attempt to fix a out of control broken system, but that being said it is an attempt.


As usual it is all the botg that are at fault.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> Forgot to mention that some "High Up Desk Jockey" At BB&T pulled all of the work from NFR and gave it to LPS on Monday. And a lot of the lower end are not happy about it at all.
> 
> LPS was forced to hire a Regional to cover my territory when i pulled out and its not going so well either. got a call from desk jockey yesterday..his personal cell phone. not is office phone...LoL.



same guy that calls me?

I found out that we are on and "Action Plan" until May 31st do to performance. I told them I didn't care. This is what they are getting and if they don't like it put us on hold. The challenge we are facing right now is low volume in a huge territory (a zone that we were forced to take all of) with about 45mins MINIMUM between properties. Now that we have to remove leaves, pine needles and all of that we get hung up at properties that used to take 30minutes now they are taking 4 hours or even more. The bottom line is I'm not going to hire anyone because my guy keeps up with the volume he just doesn't get it done in their turn around times because he places the work orders in routes and ignores their due dates.

I'm curious what kind of vehicle they think we are going to drive that allows for us to carry all of our lawn equipment, tarps, furring strips, ladders, trash pumps, generator, air compressor, ladders, hand tools, locks, bleach and kills, and still have room to haul debris away? Keep in mind the grass cuts don't pay enough to drive a semi.:whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44

Zuse said:


> What they hope-for and Try to mandate are not the realities of the industry.
> 
> Part of these mandates stem from what happened in Florida with SG and LPS with illegals going into homes they had no order to go into.
> 
> Will these mandates fix it, i seriously don't think sooo...like putting lip stick on a pig. its still a pig.
> 
> Vain attempt to fix a out of control broken system, but that being said it is an attempt.


The BOTG that uses illegal labor won't say they're using illegal labor. It's simple. We were never allowed to use illegals. People just did because you can't track them and it's nice for profits.


----------



## Gypsos

thanohano44 said:


> The BOTG that uses illegal labor won't say they're using illegal labor. It's simple. We were never allowed to use illegals. People just did because you can't track them and it's nice for profits.


Around here the illegals are still hanging most of the drywall because they will work 14 to 16 hour days for $60 per day cash. The truth is that the penalty in no way outweighs the payoff. 

If you get caught they run off your crew for a few days and Jose is back, but now his name is Javier. 

I mean it can't be that much of a risk since both the new VA hospital in Orlando and the Orlando courthouse were both busted with illegals working on them and nobody got in trouble for it.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> same guy that calls me?
> 
> I found out that we are on and "Action Plan" until May 31st do to performance. I told them I didn't care. This is what they are getting and if they don't like it put us on hold. The challenge we are facing right now is low volume in a huge territory (a zone that we were forced to take all of) with about 45mins MINIMUM between properties. Now that we have to remove leaves, pine needles and all of that we get hung up at properties that used to take 30minutes now they are taking 4 hours or even more. The bottom line is I'm not going to hire anyone because my guy keeps up with the volume he just doesn't get it done in their turn around times because he places the work orders in routes and ignores their due dates.
> 
> I'm curious what kind of vehicle they think we are going to drive that allows for us to carry all of our lawn equipment, tarps, furring strips, ladders, trash pumps, generator, air compressor, ladders, hand tools, locks, bleach and kills, and still have room to haul debris away? Keep in mind the grass cuts don't pay enough to drive a semi.:whistling2:



"Action Plan" challenged, I dont care. fixed for ya...

I was on their sh*t list for 4 yrs. LoL ...welcome to club, The man with balls of steel, a heart of gold, the road warrior...im so jealous of you...

Would you like to know my biggest pet peeve now... when sectary's calls me boss. so Ive instituted a new policy.. pajama Mondays...yep everyone comes dressed down, cuz Mondays are the worst. 

Im in the office all day now, ive gotten so close to companys that my title has changed from CEO to "public relations officer"

Are you saying that you will out last me with that company, Ive serviced their accounts for almost 5 yrs.You must be built "different than me"

I know you remember how much i was "gung ho" for them just over a year ago... look at me now still hear still making it work. and without them. funny how the worm turns is it not.

Ive been picking on my old RM, sent him some pics of a WF job that went them to the company im doing WF now.. yep the regaionl contractor threw 20 yrds of debis over the fence and in the woods.. It didnt go over to well, i must say. my comment was im just "looking out for you guys" even tho im not doing your anymore. sarcasm is one of my better qualities if i say so myself.


----------



## GTX63

Craigslist Hack said:


> my guy keeps up with the volume he just doesn't get it done in their turn around times because he places the work orders in routes and ignores their due dates.


This^^^

How does that saying go? 
"I can do the job three ways-
Properly, cheaply, right now
pick two".


----------



## BRADSConst

GTX63 said:


> How does that saying go?
> "I can do the job three ways-
> Properly, cheaply, right now
> pick two".


 Yep....and the nationals and regionals always pick cheaply and right now.


----------



## PropPresPro

BRADSConst said:


> Yep....and the nationals and regionals always pick cheaply and right now.


 
And later, QC reduces the invoice because the work was not done "properly". . .Full circle comlete!


----------



## REO2Rentals

Gypsos said:


> Around here the illegals are still hanging most of the drywall because they will work 14 to 16 hour days for $60 per day cash. The truth is that the penalty in no way outweighs the payoff.
> 
> If you get caught they run off your crew for a few days and Jose is back, but now his name is Javier.
> 
> I mean it can't be that much of a risk since both the new VA hospital in Orlando and the Orlando courthouse were both busted with illegals working on them and nobody got in trouble for it.


Money talk/Power Walk


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD.

npm said:


> Anyone else being asked to sign up with this? Just received email from one of my nationals that this will be industry standard.
> 
> Thanks for any input


During our search of a few good clients, we have submitted to SEVERAL Background Checks.. it would be great if we could use one for them all!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> "Action Plan" challenged, I dont care. fixed for ya...
> 
> I was on their sh*t list for 4 yrs. LoL ...welcome to club, The man with balls of steel, a heart of gold, the road warrior...im so jealous of you...
> 
> Would you like to know my biggest pet peeve now... when sectary's calls me boss. so Ive instituted a new policy.. pajama Mondays...yep everyone comes dressed down, cuz Mondays are the worst.
> 
> Im in the office all day now, ive gotten so close to companys that my title has changed from CEO to "public relations officer"
> 
> Are you saying that you will out last me with that company, Ive serviced their accounts for almost 5 yrs.You must be built "different than me"
> 
> I know you remember how much i was "gung ho" for them just over a year ago... look at me now still hear still making it work. and without them. funny how the worm turns is it not.
> 
> Ive been picking on my old RM, sent him some pics of a WF job that went them to the company im doing WF now.. yep the regaionl contractor threw 20 yrds of debis over the fence and in the woods.. It didnt go over to well, i must say. my comment was im just "looking out for you guys" even tho im not doing your anymore. sarcasm is one of my better qualities if i say so myself.


It's been a long day with them for me today. The overseas team is killing me. Please return to property and get pic of breaker box and old locks in kitchen drawer." There was no kitchen so there were no drawers and there is a picture of the breaker box. "Please return to property and provide photo of vermin not being present" Huh? How do i take pics of something not present? If they were present do you think they would pose for pics? Another property we have been going to for 2.5 years for grass cuts and NEVER not one time cut the grass because it's 4ft tall and the lot is several acres. We went once this year to provide a bid we are not going back unless we can work. We are not going to do the work and supply a CE this job will require a tractor and bushhog, and about a day of removing vines and overgrowth. I want to know what the pay will be before I tackle it. If you don't like it you can give the order to another contractor.

Payroll was a day late this week and I had to pay my guys blindly because I wasn't going to make them wait. I over payed several guys because the client is holding orders.


----------



## GTX63

Zuse said:


> LPS was forced to hire a Regional to cover my territory when i pulled out and its not going so well either. got a call from desk jockey yesterday..his personal cell phone. not is office phone...LoL.


We just got a call from a broker asking us if we would complete an initial services order thru him from LPS using our numbers. The house has set since December as they cannot get anyone to take the job.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> We just got a call from a broker asking us if we would complete an initial services order thru him from LPS using our numbers. The house has set since December as they cannot get anyone to take the job.


I'm getting 2 or 3 calls like this a week from brokers trying to do VRM work. No one will work for VRM in this area. Each time AMS or Energy REO try to get someone to do a property they fail miserably.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm getting 2 or 3 calls like this a week from brokers trying to do VRM work. No one will work for VRM in this area. Each time AMS or Energy REO try to get someone to do a property they fail miserably.


Lets hope this will become the norm as time pass


----------



## Zuse

GTX63 said:


> We just got a call from a broker asking us if we would complete an initial services order thru him from LPS using our numbers. The house has set since December as they cannot get anyone to take the job.



This really doesn't surprise me. At least they know who to call if they want it done right.


----------



## GTX63

I should have mentioned we get quite a few jobs like that. 5 years ago, it was common to write a bid for the broker, national A and national B on the same property, knowing we would end up with the job. Now, since we do business with very few As or Bs, we get them on our terms. There is something to be said for attaching only after pics to a zip file with the invoice and emailing them away.


----------

